

How to Build a Discovery Feature for Course Platforms with PredictionIO - smhchan
http://blog.prediction.io/build-discovery-feature-course-platforms-predictionio/#.Uji_7WAyWid.hackernews

======
smhchan
PredictionIO is an open source that you can download form github.

